# Anyone heard of this breeder?



## suzyQ (Dec 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard anything about Sweet Fur Babies. They are located in Michigan on the west side of the state. She was a great communicator until I asked to see proof of testing and never heard back from her. That was a red flag, but... you never know. I also mentioned that I would drive out to her place to see the puppies and she explained her house was under remodeling and although the breeding area was still intact, the rest of the house was in shambles. She offered to bring the puppies and parents to me so we could see how they interacted with my family and check out where the puppy would be living. What do you guys think about that?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I THINK RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN THE OTHER WAY --- 2 red flags already, wont answer testing question, and secondly, wont let you come to her house. Well you are not going to see the house, and if the breeding area is still in tackt, why cant you go??? She sounds awfully desperate to sell you a pup is she is willing to take out her adults and puppies into a strangef house??? RUN RUN RUN!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I would also run in the other direction from this breeder. Sounds kind of fishy about not letting you go see her 'breeding area'. Perhaps she has a puppy mill in the backyard she does not want to show you?? Did you ask for her dogs names so youcould check them out on your own??

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah,

I agree with the others..that sounds really shady to me. She'd rather pack up all the dogs and come to you???? Odd, very odd. And she won't respond to you now that you asked about the health of the parents? yikes. Red flag.

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

If I were you, I'd RUN in the opposite direction! Sounds like she's hiding something. I know there are other reputable breeders in MI. I'd look up one of them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would really recommend you go to shows and meet breeders and you get to see Havanese in person! The big detroit show is coming up March 1-3. There you might be able to network with Havanese breeders too as it is a benched show!

http://www.detroitkennelclub.com/

Amanda


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I accessed the Sweet Fur Babies website and am wondering...
why the male puppies are $800 with limited registration and $700 more for full registration...
The breeder states this is because she does not want her puppies bred by unscrupulous or uncaring individuals. But I don't get what the difference in price has to do with it.
AKC registration (puppy kit) is not expensive, at least, it never used to be. I would want my pup registered...
Isn't the normal way to go about this is to sign a spay neuter agreement?

I'm not judging Sweet Fur Babies but am curious about this pricing method. Also, I would INSIST on visiting the home/kennel.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I too would run in the opposite direction. It sounds awfully like a backyard breeder or puppy mill. I ran from my first choice of a pup because the breeder was indignant when I asked about the health testing. She proceeded to tell me it wasn't necessary because she only bred healthy dogs. There were no photos of the sire and dam. Of couse that was long before I found this forum and through it found my perfect (for me) baby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OH..YIKES!

SO, if you can afford an extra few hundred dollars, that makes a person ethical? She can't be serious! lol

I dont' know about everyone else, but a budget priced Hav just is a red flag to me..

Kara


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Suzy....It was a good thing you asked instead of finding out after it was too late..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just read her website and there were things that sounded good but I agree with everyone else that if she is not willing to let you come to her house then I would look somewhere else. How far are you willing travel? Let us know how things are going for you!!!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I looked at the website too, and there are some good things and some bad. I think the breeders should give out all health testing info (which you can verify at the appropriate websites - offa/cerf etc). I do not like how she wont let you see where they live, that makes me nervous too. I would recommend asking people in the forum if they know of anyone, or go to dog shows. Hav's cost a lot, period. I think its better to shell out more now for a good responsible breeder than later on with medical bills etc....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Even if the puppy does not cost alot you still want to have a healthy pup as much as possible. I know that nothing in life is a guarentee but you can do your best in looking for the right breeder!!!! I hope this make sense!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Run like heck !


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

For that price the breeder is asking you are probably not getting health tested parents. It is very easy to provide the health testing documents....if she does not provide it and you want health tested parents you should find another breeder. There are good breeders out there, please don't buy from someone you have doubts about....you will regret it.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I agree with all the above....
and come on, think about it.... "Sweet Fur Babies" as Kennel name!!?!!


----------



## suzyQ (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok Ok, I've given up on the fur babies! Thanks for all your advice. You guys make me laugh! I've been speaking with Kathy Ambler and she's been very nice and helpful. I'm planning to meet her at the Michigan State Fairgrounds this Sunday and see her dogs. Although I'm not in a rush to get a puppy and was planning to wait until the summer, it appears that a couple things have come up with Kathy that will possibly make my purchase sooner than expected (I hope!). We will have to wait it out and see. In the meantime, give your Hav a hug for me!! =)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: SuzyQ will post pics of her new Hav-baby his Sunday :biggrin1:


----------



## suzyQ (Dec 23, 2007)

Funny, *very *funny!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

But oh so true ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam,

You are so right! ound:


----------



## suzyQ (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, I just found out one of my possibilities of getting a puppy from Kathy fell through. I'm so disappointed! She thinks one of her females may be pregnant but it's too early to tell. I'm crossing my fingers for this litter. The puppies that this female had earlier, with the same sire, are just what I'm looking for. In fact, one of the puppies on her website looks like one that I see on this website. He's so cute with one white ear and one black ear. If anyone knows who it is that owns him, I would love to hear from her and have her tell me what he's like. The parents' names are Kari and Specs (I think). I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Get those sneakers on and go !!


----------

